# BFD losing settings when unplugged



## random username (Feb 28, 2009)

I had several filters right where I wanted them. Could have easilly written down the parameters, but didn't think I needed to since they were stored. 
Excerpt from the manual:
"Owing to state of the art circuitry, no internal battery is needed, hence the memory contents will not get lost".

Well, I had the unit unplugged for a few days and when I plugged it back in, everthing was gone.

Anyone else had this problem?

I had been holding down the "store" button on each filter for several seconds to store them like the book says, and at first with the power cord plugged in but the power switch off, the settings were staying there overnight.

Was considering taking the cover off to look for a battery to replace until I read the part quoted above...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Anyone else had this problem?


No. 



> I had been holding down the "store" button on each filter for several seconds to store them like the book says


You have to press the Store button *twice* to store in the selected program.

brucek


----------



## random username (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel like I just called the TV repair man out to my house and he showed me where the power cord was unplugged. I need to get better at reading manuals. If you hold down the store key, evidently the settings stay put until you turn off the unit but they really aren't permanently saved.

Thanks for your help with my dumb question.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, the single store button press places the filters in a temporary store, allowing you to change programs and then click the store button again to actually store them. That's the method used to copy filters from one program to another.

So you can see how if you do indeed want to store the filters in the program you're presently working in requires two clicks of the store button.

brucek


----------

